# Aramex delivery 3rd party collection?



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I have some pending (debit cards, chequebooks) deliveries from Aramex which I can't collect being overseas. I have asked them whether they can deliver it to the office so that someone else can collect them on my behalf and they said that only myself can sign for delivery.

Apparently I can't even collect deliveries on behalf of my wife, as for banking related shipments her presence is required by Aramex.

Can someone confirm the above or should I try to speak to a different Aramex agent?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Here in Bahrain if you leave a signed copy of your ID to someone, the Aramex delivery guy with hands it over. I believe that would apply in UAE as well.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> Here in Bahrain if you leave a signed copy of your ID to someone, the Aramex delivery guy with hands it over. I believe that would apply in UAE as well.


As far as I am aware, if it's official government cards or bank related matters, you have to sign for it personally after you've shown ID.


----------

